# Laser/fog effect?



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

O yea does anybody know of a cheap laser that does effect like these ?
http://www.chauvetlighting.com/system/fixtures/lgx3355.html click on video, and towards the end where is like a flat effect?


----------



## Mr.Death (Oct 6, 2006)

*Laser*

Hi 
I 'am a DJ part time and was looking at at the laser set up a couple of years ago.
I dont remember the maker butt there was a company that made a laser that made doors floors and waves. Its coast was rather steep $1200 - $1900 depending on the options. Im sure the cost has come down butt still not where i can aford it.


----------



## Mr.Death (Oct 6, 2006)

that is about the cheapest way to do that flat effect. 1 Laser and a mirror. in that video there are five of those unites witch makes it moreimpreesive. If you look at it there are two on the bottom making the laser twice as bright. Chauvetlighting does that a lot to impress you. I have 8 or 9 of there light and they all work great.
If you have a Guitar center near you they have them on display and you can see first hand.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

I did it two years ago and it was over my "alien" eggs.Two feet off the ground and made a green sheet over the fog.I bet you want to know how? Cost around $70.00


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks mr.death. hacksaw what laser did you use? or was it solid (could not really walk through it)?


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Ok here we go.You need two items.I got from Ebay.A green laser pen ,I think it was around $60.00 dollars.There is a modification you can do to make it bright but shortens the life of it.I used it the regular way.Then get a scanner from Ebay and I think I did a search for .It was a mirror that turns really fast and then you point the beam at it and it makes a (I think) a 230 degree beam.Mine runs on 18 volts and I just used two 9 volt batteries.If you look at the pictures I made a mount out of balsa wood .You have to put the unit where you are looking,meaning I put mine behind the people and you could not see it.If say you are looking or walking to the front door you need it beside the door,otherwise you see nothing.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Sorry here are the pics.
http://s108.photobucket.com/albums/n11/haksaw44/


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=133755 
This is the device.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Or here
http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/third/liqsky.htm


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

you can glue a front surface mirror to a small dc moter that spins real fast. Aim the laser beam at the mirror and it will bounce back a flat line. This line will look like a sheet when introduced to the fog. I like plaing with lasers and have done this before. I have about 8 He-Ne lasers, 5 red diode lasers and a green one. i also shoot a red laser off of two mirrors that are glued to two fans and get a bit of a SpiroGraph effect that i shoot onto the garage next door. You can see a bit of it in my 2004 video.


----------



## ace83485 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks!!! cant wait tp make one of these babys and im gonna put it in my dot room!


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

A thought just came to mind. Gather up theis items. Fan from PC power supply or some other item, You need the 5 inch fan. A wooden spool, or thick dowel rod. and a front surface mirror, if you have other wise a standard mirror will work. And lots of good strong glue. 

1. Cut a flat spot lenght wise down the spool.

1.5 just thought of this. cut a couple of flat spots. this way the you cane have more then one mirror.
2. Glue the spool to the exact center of the fan. this will help keep in in balance.
3. glue the fan to the flat spots on the spool.
4. lay the fan flat and aim the laser at it.

I wondering if putting a large nut on the fan would work. you most definetly need to keen the mirrors flat and perpendicular to the fan. at this point im thinking the scanner from the laser printer would not be a bad idea.

just babbaling on here so i'll end here. Good luck.


----------



## hacksaw42 (Sep 18, 2004)

Did you get your laser to work?


----------



## Avery (Feb 11, 2006)

Not flat - the mirror should be at an angle so that as it turns, the angle changes back and forth. This has the effect of spraying the beam back and forth in one plane.

Couple this with a second mirror doing the same thing in the other plane and you can project a circle (if everything is perfectly alligned). More likely you'll get a more complex geometric shape. Keep playing with the angles, motor speeds and beam placements and pretty soon you have a laser light show.

For just creating a plane of green light, low to the ground, any cheap mirror and small motor will do the job.


----------



## MTUJeeper (Oct 21, 2005)

The company who originally produced this is called mobolazer, and it was really spendy. As far as erebus goes, I went there quite a few years ago and wasn't all that impressed with how talked up it was. There were some cool effects and stuff, but I have been more scared at the blakes apple orchard haunted house than I was there, everything was animatronic when I went for the most part. The old one they used to have at C.J. Barrymore's was good too, especially the girls at the end!


----------

